# Pictures from the show! [Pic Heavy]



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

The last pictures ^-^


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done!! Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!

<miss the beautiful colored leaves, as seen in your pix, in the Fall since moving from Wisconsin to Florida... do not miss the colder temps>


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

wdblevin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> <miss the beautiful colored leaves, as seen in your pix, in the Fall since moving from Wisconsin to Florida... do not miss the colder temps>


Thank you! And I do love the leaves in the fall It's absolutely gorgeous! But I agree...I could definitely live without the cold haha


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice! Congrats! Was this a schooling show?


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations! great first show


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zexious said:


> Nice! Congrats! Was this a schooling show?


Thank you! And it was a schooling show


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

pbeebs said:


> Congratulations! great first show


Thank you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You look great and like you were having a blast, congrats again


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> You look great and like you were having a blast, congrats again


Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent! Bet you are hooked now?


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Excellent! Bet you are hooked now?


Thank you! And I definitely am! haha


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats, pretty horse!!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats, pretty horse!!


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

eeo11horse said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks like fun . Your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

rideverystride said:


> Looks like fun . Your horse is gorgeous.


It was an absolute blast! And thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic placings for a first show! that's an amazing start! way to go!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You looked great out their. Pretty equitation.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you, My2Geldings and farmpony84!


----------

